# Comité d'organisation du bâtiment



## Mida Karato

Bonjour à tous!
Comment peut-on traduire en italien la phrase "Comité d'organisation du bâtiment" ? 
Bonjour à tous!
Comment peut-on traduire en italien la phrase "Comité d'organisation du bâtiment"? 
Moi, j'ai choisi "Comitato organizzatore di quartiere". Le texte est référé à des personnes qui, pendant l'occupation allemande, se rencontraient près de ce bâtiment pour assembler des journaux de la résistence. Ce comité était blvd. Raspail à Paris.
Merci de votre aide!


----------



## Mr Swann

Bâtiment en français veut dire

Milieu de la construction / les professionels de la construction

Ou

Un immeuble 

Je ne connais pas l'expression dont tu parles ...


----------



## matoupaschat

Mi sembra più verosimile che un edificio preso come riferimento di luogo sia la sede di un "comitato d'organizzazione dell'edilizia" che non di un "comitato condominiale".
Se esiti ancora, fornisci tutta la frase, può essere utile.


----------



## Mida Karato

Grazie per i suggerimenti. In effetti all'inizio anche io avevo tradotto "comitato per l'organizzazione dell'edilizia" ma secondo me non aveva molto senso. Idem l'altro significato suggerito, così come tutti i significati che ho trovato per bâtiment.
La frase intera è: 
Chaque semain, il apporterait hiut pages du premier livre de la maison d'édition. Il corrigerait celles qui sortiraient des presses, puis les emporterait sur sa bicyclette jusqu'au Comité d'organisation du bâtiment, boulevard Raspail, où une amie de L. les réceptionnerait.
oppure:
Rapidement brûlé, le Comité d'organisation du bâtiment fu remplacé par un bistrot proche de la Salpêtrière...

Quindi credo si riferisca a qualche comitato/ente di cui però io non trovo traccia in internet... vi viene in mente qualcosa?
Grazie 1000 per la collaborazione!


----------



## matoupaschat

Adesso, è chiarissimo il significato: "Comitato organizzatore (della Résistance)" dello stabile del Bd Raspail, quello che si tiene nello stabile del Bd Raspail. Lo conferma il "rapidement brûlé", cioè "presto scoperto, bruciato"


----------



## Mida Karato

Grazie mille, amico mio del Belgio!
avevo pensato anch'io a quel senso.. lo tradurrò così.
incrociamo le dita! 
buona giornata!


----------



## matoupaschat

Il piacere è tutto mio. Non c'è nessun bisogno d'incrociare le dita; come lo scrivo nell'edit, è chiarissimo e sono sicurissimo; ci metto la mano sul fuoco!


----------

